# Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog



## Bulldogge666 (8. Juni 2014)

*Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Hi,
ich will mir demnächst den obigen Sim holen, leider gibt mein alter Joystick Speedlink SL-6631 Cougar² Vibration Flightstick: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör den Geist auf (ich war ehrlich gesagt nicht sehr sorgsam damit). Früher habe ich damit FS9 gespielt und war zufrieden damit, da ich mir jetzt aber einen Sim mit mehr Realitätsnähe zulegen möchte, werde ich wohl einen neuen brauchen.
Mehr als 50€ will ich nicht umbedingt ausgeben, ich betreibe das ja nicht aktiv als Hobby, sondern als Spiel zum Zeitvertreib^^.
Hat jmd. diesen Sim und kann mir sagen, ob ich zwingend einen Stick mit Dual-Schubregler brauche (die AC-10 hat ja 2...) ? 
Wenn sich der Flieger auch ohne 2. Schubregler halbwegs vernünftig bedienen lässt macht mir das die Suche schon deutlich leichter. In einem reinen Sim-Forum würde ich um den hier wohl nicht rumkommen  Thrustmaster Hotas Warthog Joystick: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Hat jemand preiswerte Empfehlungen für mich ?

MfG Bull


----------



## o2r_raptor (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Hi hab die selbe sim und spiele sie mit einem logitech 3d extreme und einen "kaputten" saitek cyborg als throttle.

Für 50 euro kann man echt den Logitech empfehlen. Die Sim braucht halt enorm viel knöpfe die man am besten auf einem HOTAS belegt aber bei mir geht auch ganz gut. Für 50Euro bekommst kaum nen besseren Joystick. aber vllt mal x52 x55 oder so überlegen.

2 getrennte Schubregler braucht man finde ich nicht zwingend... hätte ich zwar bei meinem saitek benutze ich aber nicht.


----------



## o2r_raptor (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Logitech Extreme 3D Pro Twist Handle Joystick, USB (PC) (942-000005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Teurer

Saitek X52 Flight Control System, USB (PC) (103535) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Bulldogge666 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort...
Das einzige was mich stört ist der Schubregler, ist es mit dem überhaupt möglich präzise zu Steuern (den Schub) ?
Bei dem hier http://www.amazon.de/Speedlink-SL-6...=UTF8&qid=1402262785&sr=8-4&keywords=joystick fehlen ein paar Tasten und Seitenruder ist nur über Schubregler möglich, dafür eben ein verdammt guter Preis.
PC, PlayStation 3 - T-Flight Hotas X: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör also wenn ei nSchubregler ausreicht, um vernünfitg zu spielen hätte ich mit dem deutlich mehr Spielraum beim Schub. Über die Präzision kann ich natürlich nix sagen.


----------



## Gummert (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Nimm das Logitech 3D Extreme Pro der Schubregler ist zwar klein, aber ist präzise und mit dem Daumen leicht zu steuern 

Logitech ist wirklich einer der wenigen, die durchweg kontinuierlich hohe Qualität bietet was auch nach Ende der Garantie noch genauso funktioniert wie am Anfang. Zu einem Fairen Preis. Jeder weiß es, Logitech Mäuse werden arsch alt. Tastaturen werden arsch alt. 

Du kannst in der Software die Deadzone auf 0 stellen und mittels Empfindlichkeit nochmals nahezu komplett ausmerzen. 

Bei den Alternativen @Speedlink was von dir verlinkt ist, hat eine grausame Deadzone - dann das X52, X52 Pro Flight, X55-Rhino, X65F  ist in der Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit eine reine Frechheit, habe ALLE hier gehabt. Absolute Frechheit von Saitek. MÜLL Verarbeitung auf ganzer Linie. Reinste schrott. Spätestens nach 6 Monaten ist jedes reif für die Mülltonne. Es sei denn du nutzt es nur 1x die Woche für 2 Stunden.

Ich hatte jedes Joystick von Saitek. Alle sind innerhalb der ersten 6 Monatigen Gewährleistung schrott gegangen und alle zeigten nach kurzer zeit, erhebliche Verschleißerscheinungen. 


Das Beste in Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit und Präzision ist das Thrustmaster Warthog. Es gibt kein besseres außer das!
Thrustmaster ist bei Lenkrädern nicht so pralle aber der Joystick ist wirklich das A und O - das Teil bekommt man auch immer wieder sehr gut verkauft. Unglaublich hohe Qualität.


----------



## BertB (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00371R8P4/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum
der media markt bei mir um die ecke hat den offen rumstehen,
ist schon krass geil,
alles metall, richtig schwer und solide

bezieht sich sogar auf die a10

ist na klar wahnsinnig teuer


----------



## Bulldogge666 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Das ist mit Abstand das bas beste Eingabegerät für diesen Sim ! Aber ich bin Schüler und nicht der Sohn bon Bill Gates 



> Nimm das Logitech 3D Extreme Pro der Schubregler ist zwar klein, aber ist präzise und mit dem Daumen leicht zu steuern


Also wenn der Stick wirklich so gut ist...ich werde zwar nicht täglich 2h spielen, aber einen fairen geplanten Verschleiß erwarte ich schon. Ich habe eine Logitech Fernbedienung (die Qualität stimmt schon), ich kanns mir nur einfach schwer vorstellen, dass man mit dem Daumen so präzise steuern kann wie mit der ganzen Hand.

MfG Bull


----------



## o2r_raptor (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

tja der thrustmaster warthog ist schon ein sahnestück 
aber da kommt auch noch ein guter 100er+ für ruderpedale dazu. Damit ist er leider sehr sehr teuer.

Jeder der ne flugsim spielt hätte den wohl gerne


----------



## Kuhprah (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Kommt darauf an. Wenn du eh nur vor hast ein bissle rum zu fliegen und nicht tiefer einzusteigen reicht dir nen gebrauchter X52 locker. Mehr ist da gar nedd nötig. Und auch ein Schubregler ist genug.


----------



## o2r_raptor (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an. Wenn du eh nur vor hast ein bissle rum zu fliegen und nicht tiefer einzusteigen reicht dir nen gebrauchter X52 locker. Mehr ist da gar nedd nötig. Und auch ein Schubregler ist genug.



Jap! Mein Burder hat eben genannten als Pro und ich bin halt neidisch auf die große anzahl an knöpfen die er hat... es ist echt gut sich die VIELEN sinnvollen sachen auf den stick zu legen und da braucht man eigentlich einige coolies für


----------



## Bulldogge666 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Das einzige was ich noch nicht verstehe ist, warum ein Schubregler für den Daumen genauso gut ist wie ein richtiger Hebel. Ansonsten ist das hier schonmal eine richtig gute Beratung. Soweit ich gehört habe ist mit DCS:AC-10 nicht soviel mit einfach ein bisschen rumfliegen, aber ein Mehrmonitorsystem mit authentischem Cockpit werd ich mir nicht aufbauen XD.


----------



## Kuhprah (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Naja, ob ein beweglicher Hebel oder nur sind Ding für den Daumen spielt im Grunde keine Rolle. Beides sind analoge Achsen welche gut regelbar sind. Nur die Bedienung ist anders.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Ok danke ! Ich hätt jetzt gedacht die Regler für die Daumen wären spürbar unpräziser, aber ich lasse mich ja gern eines besseren belehren.


----------



## o2r_raptor (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Also für mich persönlich gesprochen das ding hab ich noch nie mit dem Daumen bedient XD sondern immer mit der freien hand. aber ist allerdings eine überlegung. ich empfehle dir auch noch ein freetrack kit zu basteln falls du kein trach ir hast.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Wenn mich mit dem Sim Spaß habe ist das bestimmt eine gute Idee, auf der PS3 gabs das auch für Gran Turismo 5- hat nur nie funktioniert bei mir. Für den Anfang nehm ich wohl die Maus (oder falls möglich lege ich mir die wichtigsten Instrumente auf nen alten Röhren-Monitor).
.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Der PC steht, jetzt brauche ich noch einen Sim.

https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.com/de/shop/

Wo liegt hier der Unterschied zwischen dem AC-10 Sim für 10$ und dem für 40$ ?


----------



## SanjiWhite (31. August 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Die für 10 Dollar ist die A-10A aus dem Flaming Cliffs 3 Paket. Das Modell bietet kein ASM, auf deutsch die Systemtiefe ist nicht so hoch wie bei der A-10C für 40 Dollar.
Die A-10A besitzt auch kein interaktives Cockpit.

Die A-10C hat ein modernisiertes Cockpit mit zwei MFCDs, GPS und einem Autopiloten


----------



## Bulldogge666 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Danke


----------



## Bulldogge666 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Das Spiel habe ich, Joystick folgt nächste Woche. Kann ich einzelne Teile des Cockpits auf einen 2. Monitor verschieben (z.B.:  ein MFCD oder die Triebwerksanzeigen (Drehzahl etc.)) ? Ich hab noch ne Röhre rumstehen, das würde bestimmt nicht schlecht aussehen (im Sinne von lustig)^^.


----------



## Jor-El (5. September 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Aktuell gibt es gut Rabatt bei Eagle Dynamics. Würde für den Anfang vllt. ein spaßiges Modell empfehlen, damit bei der ganzen Systemtiefe der Spaß am Fliegen nicht verloren geht. 

Zum Export von Gauges, schau mal hier...LINK


----------



## Bulldogge666 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Ich hab Spiel schon. Den spaßigen Einstieg ins Fliegen hatte ich mit FS9 in der Grundschule^^.

Der Link ist super, damit müsste ich sogar weiter auf HD zocken können und auf der Röhre dann mit angepasster Größe, oder ?


----------



## Jor-El (5. September 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Denke schon. Die Größe der MFDs kannst du ja selbst einstellen.
Steht bei mir auch bald an. Hab mir für den zweiten Monitor die Cougar-MFD-Rahmen von Thrustmaster gegönnt. Die werden dann passend in die unteren beiden Ecken mit Posterstrips befestigt.

Falls du ein Tablet hast, kannst du auch eine App nutzen, die dann deine Anzeigen auf dem Tablet anzeigt und auch über Touch bedienbar sind. Einfach mal in den Stores nach DCS suchen.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Hab ich leider nicht. Ich bin gerade bei den Tutorials, ich hab noch einen Semidefekten Stick gefunden. Leider ist Kurvenfliegen nicht mehr so leicht wie früher^^.


----------



## Minga_Bua (6. September 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Hast du mal einen link zu solc heiner Tablet app? Finde da nichts.


----------



## SanjiWhite (6. September 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Hier für Android: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bitshift.dcsvirtualcockpit
Und für iOS: https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/icontrol-dcs/id435409019?mt=8


----------



## Bulldogge666 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Weiß jemand wie ich meine Bewaffnung auswählen/ändern kann z.:B bei "schnelle Mission erstellen" ? Ich hätte gern ungelenkte Rakaten anstatt der AA-Raketen.


----------



## o2r_raptor (8. September 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

kannst über den editor öffnen und ändern ansonsten bodencrew...


----------



## Bulldogge666 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Ich habs im Editor nicht gefunden, deshalb ja die Frage^^. Ich bin noch ein absoluter Noob (Maverick abfeuern funktioniert wenigstens^^), wie kann ich auf die Bodencrew zugreifen ?


----------



## o2r_raptor (8. September 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

wenn du am boden stehst glaub ich # war das funkmenü kommt aber auch darauf an welchen funk du eingestellt hast sonst musst wahrscheinlich erst die frequenz einstellen.


----------



## SanjiWhite (8. September 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Die Bodencrew kannst du durch den Intercom-Channel erreichen  An der linken Konsole ganz hinten ist ein Drehschalter. Dort auf Inter oder Intercom schalten (war schon lange nicht mehr in der A-10C). Alternativ funktioniert das kommunizieren auch, wenn du das Verdeck offen hast


----------



## o2r_raptor (9. September 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*



SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Die Bodencrew kannst du durch den Intercom-Channel erreichen  An der linken Konsole ganz hinten ist ein Drehschalter. Dort auf Inter oder Intercom schalten (war schon lange nicht mehr in der A-10C). Alternativ funktioniert das kommunizieren auch, wenn du das Verdeck offen hast


 
geht mir genauso sollte ich mich mal wieder ranmachen an das ding! nichts ist schöner wie diese bordkanone


----------



## Bulldogge666 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Meine Trefferquote ist leider bescheiden^^. Mit der Maverick hatte ich schon etwas Spaß, aber das ist ja auch mehr als leicht. Gibt es einen Trick wie ich saubere Kurven fliege (bin im Training nicht weitergekommen).
Liegt aber auch teilweise an meinem Joystick, ich kann nur Stufenweise den Schub verändern und da es nur 3 Stufen gibt...


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. September 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Hmm naja inner Kurve verliert man etwas an Geschwindigkeit und sackt ab. Das heisst etwas mehr Schub  Aber 3 Stufen Schub? O_O Dat wird nix.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Dann besorg ich mir einen Stick, sobald ich meine Graka zurück bekomme. Mit der iGPU von i5 wird das wohl nix.


----------



## Robonator (9. November 2014)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Ich hol den Thread mal wieder hoch, da ich grade auf ihn gestoßen bin und hier im Unterforum eh nix los ist:
Wie sind die DCS-Spiele eigentlich so? Kommt man da gut rein bzw wie schwer ist es sie zu erlernen? 
Hab hier seit kurzem TrackIR 5 + Saitek X55 Rhino Hotas und nur für Arma 3, SC und ED isses mir zu schade, brauch nen bissel mehr. Allerdings hab ich keine lust damit Arcade Games zu zocken oder hochkomplexe Sims die erstmal Wochenlanges Üben brauchen bevor man überhaupt Start & Landung hinbekommt. ^^

Edit: Okay hab mir DCS World mal geladen, bis auf die ganzen Knöpfe ist es bisher ganz easy. Also Start, fliegen und Landung bei gutem und schlechten Wetter. Als nächstes mal die Tutorials für die Waffensysteme durchgehen^^

Und @TE welcher Stick wird es denn nun? Ich selber hab z.B. grade vom Logitech 3D Pro geupgraded und ich will das Ding nicht mehr anfassen  Hat sich bei mir recht schnell ausgeleiert, war recht unpräzise und auf dauer nicht ganz so angenehm.


----------



## powstaniec (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Hallo Leute,
ich wűrde gerne das Thema neu aufmischen. Bin momentan ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem neuen Joystick als Ersatz fűr meinen Logitech Attack 3 -_-
Der Warthog von TM ist mir zu teuer, deshalb schiele ich momentan zum Rhino x55 von Saitek, allerdings soll dieser relativ gross sein. Hat jemand Alternativen?


----------



## Jor-El (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*

Also der Warthog kostet 300€ bei Amazon und der X-55 200€.
Investiere lieber in den Warthog. Ich hatte das Plastikteil von einem X-55 für meinen Sohn mal hier. Glaub mir, den will niemand.

Zumal der Warthog einen sehr guten Wertverfall hat. Den kriegt man notfalls immer gut bei ebay los.


----------



## powstaniec (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Joystick für DCS AC-10 Warthog*



Jor-El schrieb:


> Also der Warthog kostet 300€ bei Amazon und der X-55 200€.
> Investiere lieber in den Warthog. Ich hatte das Plastikteil von einem X-55 für meinen Sohn mal hier. Glaub mir, den will niemand.
> 
> Zumal der Warthog einen sehr guten Wertverfall hat. Den kriegt man notfalls immer gut bei ebay los.



Das ist zwar richtig, obwohl das Ding auch nicht ohne Mankos zu sein scheint. Davon jedoch abgesehen, hat der Warthog keine Funktion für Seitenruder. Das heisst noch mehr Kosten. :-/


----------

